# First swim and romp after a long winter



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Deb and I took all of our spoos out to a community park area in Bennington, VT last week. It was a gorgeous day with the temps in the upper 60's and sunny. The dogs had a BLAST, as always, and so did we (as always...lol). Nothing more enjoyable than watching our guys have a great time and taking pics of them doing so! 

So, I hope you all bear with me (and Deb) as we took tons of pics so it will be hard not to overload you all a bit!!!!

Lots of YEEHAW by the spoos! Running and playing, it was a beautiful area (regretfully we found out later that our dogs picked up some ticks..... seems like this year is going to be a bad one for them so we are going to have to be vigilant).










down:









and back: (this went on a LOT...lol)


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Let's go this way:









Or maybe THIS way:









OK, Grace, what direction now?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Coming at ya!









OK... how many poodles do you see in this photo???









Go, Chantel, Go!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WHOA, we found WATER!!! (Alfie's first time at water and he went right in! good boy!)










"Come on, Billy, hurry up! It's WATER!" (I'll let Deb show you Billy's version of crossing water...lol)









Ok Chantel, what do you see down there??? LOL... this girl LOVES water, she even jumps into the tub when I take a shower and sometimes jumps in when I am in the bathroom thinking I will give her a bath...lol)


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Chantel AFTER she takes her head out of the water (btw, she did this multiple times, don't know what she was looking for under there..lol... unless it was to catch a tadpole)


















Ok, how about a run through, that's fun too!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chantel deciding her next move!









"Grace, do I have any pieces of stick in my teeth? I don't want to look dumb!"









"Out of the way, COMIN' THROUGH!"


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, on our walk through, we came to this shell of an old home for workers. We never pass up an opportunity for a great photo of our dogs, so here is Deb getting Taffy to put her feet up and stay...LOL.

"Taffy, put your feet up here!"









"Am I doing it right, mom?".... "Put your feet here, ok?"









"Taffy, look out, not at me!" (Deb doing the magic trick, each hand on opposite sides...lol) Ohhh, and Alfie, don't hog Taffy's pic!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

"Like this mom??" PHEW, got it! What a beautiful and sweet girl!










"Hey, Alfie, she's doing it again! How does she breath under there?"









A nice run after getting all wet! Lovely view too! Oh, well, almost everyone got wet. Billy???


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Deb has some to add and I have more.... yep, no kidding...lol. Let me know if you are overwhelmed and I won't put them on! But time to close down at work here and go home! Hope you all enjoyed mine so far... we sure enjoyed the day! (Sans the ticks, that is!)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic photos! I especially love the one in your first post where all the multi colours are running back in a straight line.

Chantel makes me laugh, there are many PWD owners who would love for their dog to do that as it's an exercise in the Apprentice level of water trials. You should get her retrieving something! You can just fill a wiffle ball with rocks and get it to sink and her to retrieve it. Alternatively you can use a 3 prong toy. Then she'll have 1 of the 5 tasks at that level down! It's called the underwater retrieve appropriately enough.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy does play!! He just doesn't have a love for water...what can I say..LOL










And, he can play tag! YES, he was in serious need of a trimming! Got one the next day.










Oh, boy! Wonder what they are plotting now!










Dianne in the lead.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy doesn't mind the water but isn't quite as adventurous as Chantel.




























There is just so many new things to look at!!











_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How fun! What beautiful pictures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Looking at mom from a different point of view....



















Seems Taffy spent an lot of time just checking things out.




















_


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

all of those are BEAUTIFUL dogs!! 
I especially love those photos of Chantel under water XD


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Grace shows some water style too...










And some land style.....










You can't catch me!!










Now this is really getting into the spirit!









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_









Colors of Billy...










Taffy and Ivy with the nice view behind them










That's some long road going to nowhere right now!!









_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Once again, unbelievably gorgeous photos! That Chantal is a hoot. She has no idea she is a show dog! I am so happy to see you letting you Spoos, show coat or not, just be dogs.

The photo of the Spoo conflab is a riot. It does look like the little dickens are cooking something up!

Thank you for sharing. I want to move in with you guys!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*love*

love love love the pics- thanks for sharing


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_At the end of the road turning back










Ivy against the sky










You guys get the treasurer and I'll keep watch










Taffy and Billy at the top












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My furbie girl!! 













_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Stampede!!!










Which way is home, mom?










Time for a drink....Billy does drink water....LOL










Are they talking about me!?









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Grace, I want to play!










Not today kiddo!










Billy DOES NOT get wet. :rofl: This is what he did instead of get his feet wet. He balanced himself all the way across this plank like a high-wire walker. OMG....I'm so embarrassed!!.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Reflections of Taffy....










The arch created by her reflection was just beautiful!










Like bringing cattle to water...only much prettier.


















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Alfie goes to the end of the culvert but has second thoughts about jumping in...later.










Scenes from the wetlands...



















It says LISTEN, mom. Am I doing this right?











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wide open spaces...










And big trees...










What next?










Alfie











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy










Grace










Taffy










Pretending we're sisters













_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne's portrait of Billy and I....my avatar










Setting them up










Good boys and girls!!
Billy, Chantel, Grace, Taffy, Ivy, and Alfie. They are a mess but very happy!!





__










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This one was a bit tougher. The sun was getting low and the flash wasn't pushing out enough power.










I'll let Dianne post the actual portrait.

Let's go home...What a fabulous time we all had!!











_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Absolutely Fabulous pictures!!! Great time had by all!! Riley like to go into this wrists only to get wet and will happily prance through water. He doesnt prefer to go in further though. If there is a board or flat rocks to cross on though he will cross on them instead of go in the water.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Once again, unbelievably gorgeous photos! That Chantal is a hoot. She has no idea she is a show dog! I am so happy to see you letting you Spoos, show coat or not, just be dogs.
> 
> The photo of the Spoo conflab is a riot. It does look like the little dickens are cooking something up!
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I want to move in with you guys!


_
Well, now, I think we can make some room for you and your gang. We have extra beds and lots of land for the spoos!!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Fantastic photos! I especially love the one in your first post where all the multi colours are running back in a straight line.
> 
> Chantel makes me laugh, there are many PWD owners who would love for their dog to do that as it's an exercise in the Apprentice level of water trials. You should get her retrieving something! You can just fill a wiffle ball with rocks and get it to sink and her to retrieve it. Alternatively you can use a 3 prong toy. Then she'll have 1 of the 5 tasks at that level down! It's called the underwater retrieve appropriately enough.


Hey, I'll have to do that with her. I don't expect she will take long to catch on to it, I'll probably have to do it a lot once she figures out I will play with her in the water...lol! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Once again, unbelievably gorgeous photos! That Chantal is a hoot. She has no idea she is a show dog! I am so happy to see you letting you Spoos, show coat or not, just be dogs.
> 
> The photo of the Spoo conflab is a riot. It does look like the little dickens are cooking something up!
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I want to move in with you guys!


Awww, I agree with Deb, come on down!! We'll make room...LOL! We will have to all get together some time this summer. Would be fun to meet!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

These pictures were sooooo much fun at the end of a long day! Thank you very much for sharing. There were so many I liked best  The reflection of Taffy where her body makes the arch is very cool. Would make a fantastic watercolor.
I love it when the dogs get to be dogs no matter their coat! I took Lacey to 
4H tonight to meet my daughter's horse and the other horses. Everyone said Lacey would get dirty, but I said its okay she washes


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

apoodleaday said:


> These pictures were sooooo much fun at the end of a long day! Thank you very much for sharing. There were so many I liked best  The reflection of Taffy where her body makes the arch is very cool. Would make a fantastic watercolor.
> I love it when the dogs get to be dogs no matter their coat! I took Lacey to
> 4H tonight to meet my daughter's horse and the other horses. Everyone said Lacey would get dirty, but I said its okay she washes


Thanks! I agree, Deb's pic of Taffy with the reflection would make a great water color! Glad to hear your girl gets to have a fun "dog's" life too! Yes, they do wash and I would feel horrible if any of my dogs had to spend their life in a crate or a pen just because it was being shown. What a stinky life that would be. My dogs being happy (any of my animals actually) makes me feel happy! 

How did Lacey like the horses? We had horses until last year and our dogs loved to go out on horse rides with us.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> These pictures were sooooo much fun at the end of a long day! Thank you very much for sharing. There were so many I liked best  The reflection of Taffy where her body makes the arch is very cool. Would make a fantastic watercolor.
> I love it when the dogs get to be dogs no matter their coat! I took Lacey to
> 4H tonight to meet my daughter's horse and the other horses. Everyone said Lacey would get dirty, but I said its okay she washes


_Good for you! That is exactly what I say when they come home a mess. They wash and I'm willing to put the time into the grooming. They usually only get to do this once a week too so it isn't an every day thing.

I would love to see Taffy's picture as a watercolor!! _


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Awww, I agree with Deb, come on down!! We'll make room...LOL! We will have to all get together some time this summer. Would be fun to meet! [/QUOT
> 
> Awwww.... you both are so sweet! It's tempting! We live in the country, but olly is a very naughty girl about coming back, and I dopn't know of any roads here that are not well travelled, so it just isn't a possibility. Summer will be nuts with pups coming in August, but late fall...woohoo...lets do it!!
> 
> This is likely Holly's final litter, which will give me a lot more freedom, so if we cannot figure something out this year I really hope we can work something out for next. I would love to meet you both!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

How did Lacey like the horses? We had horses until last year and our dogs loved to go out on horse rides with us. [/QUOTE]

She liked them. She had a hard time grasping what it was Emily was doing up there on that big dog  She got to play in the fields around the arena and go for a nice long walk.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I would love to see Taffy's picture as a watercolor!! [/COLOR][/I][/QUOTE]

If I have your permission, and my daughter (16) is willing, she does beautiful watercolors. Would it be okay for her to paint that picture?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I hope you all aren't too sick of pics cuz I have more. *grin* There were so many good ones, I just have to share some more.

Grace water retrieving. She loves doing this! Starting to teach her to go out further and deeper to get it.









Ivy giving it a try. She has never done this before.









Hey, MOM, I did it!!! LOOK, I got it! (yes, she took it all the way out and to me, but dropped it just before getting to me... at least she went and got it! She'll make someone a great pet and I think she would do well in agility too)


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

What amazing pictures. You are a professional. I love the water pictures. Makes me want to go to the ravine. Did you have to groom all the dogs after? That is a lot of wet hair. 
How many dogs do you have? 
You and your dogs look like you had a good time. 
Thanks for sharing the best pictures ever.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> I would love to see Taffy's picture as a watercolor!! [/COLOR][/I]


If I have your permission, and my daughter (16) is willing, she does beautiful watercolors. Would it be okay for her to paint that picture?[/QUOTE]

_ABSOLUTELY!! If she needs a model release, I have them and will give her one._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WHAT? No more sticks being thrown in the water? Well, how about if I retrieve this green grass thingy? Mom, you like this? (this is Ivy, she found she likes water retrieving!)









Grace too was not happy to stop the stick retrieving so she too decided to find something on her own to take out..... ummmm, only hers was SLIME... and, NO, she found she did not like it and spit it out. We both laughed at her!









Well, since no one will play 'throw the stick in the water" with them, it was time to climb the hill next to the water hole!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> What amazing pictures. You are a professional. I love the water pictures. Makes me want to go to the ravine. Did you have to groom all the dogs after? That is a lot of wet hair.
> How many dogs do you have?
> You and your dogs look like you had a good time.
> Thanks for sharing the best pictures ever.


_Yes, I am a professional and Dianne is a serious amateur. She is as good as I am but hasn't sold any images that I am aware of; which is the criteria for being considered a professional.

I had to clean their bracelets and brush them out. They actually went for their pro shoot the next day. I just blew them out and re-brushed after spraying their coats good. And, a little touch-up shaving.

We have six spoos between us. I have two and Dianne has four. We each have a dog that is not a spoo. Mine is a Golden Retriever and her's is a Doberman._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, on one of Ivy's stick retrieving, Chantel decided she was going to play "steal the toy", which is a favorite game for all of them to play. One gets a toy and all try to get it. They never get another toy, they choose one and that is the toy of the game. It is a blast to watch. So, Chantel decided it was time for "the game". LOL.

Ivy retrieves the stick!









Chantel steals the stick!









Chantel runs with the stick to see if anyone can steal it from her!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> If I have your permission, and my daughter (16) is willing, she does beautiful watercolors. Would it be okay for her to paint that picture?


_ABSOLUTELY!! If she needs a model release, I have them and will give her one._[/QUOTE]

COOL! That would be neat to see! Taffy in watercolor!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

poodlelover said:


> What amazing pictures. You are a professional. I love the water pictures. Makes me want to go to the ravine. Did you have to groom all the dogs after? That is a lot of wet hair.
> How many dogs do you have?
> You and your dogs look like you had a good time.
> Thanks for sharing the best pictures ever.


You are welcome, but it is our joy to take them and share. Yes, we all had a great time! Deb told you about our photography, Deb is the pro, I am the wanna be....LOL!!! The poodles are GREAT subjects! Hard not to get good pics of them.

Yeah, I have four spoos but am selling Ivy, regretfully. But she is not going to work in our breeding program so hope to find her a loving home with someone that wants an extremely loving companion and also a family that will take her out for fun times like she is used to.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, another one!

Grace showing GREAT swimming form! Notice the tail pom.... why they left a pom on the tail, so they could see where their dogs were in the water! 









Now, Chantel's turn. She figures she can do just as good as her sister. UMMMMM, NOT! LOL. She just HAS to have that nose IN the water! I am sure it is due to her very heavy show coat that doesn't allow her to swim properly in the water. Darn coat must be very heavy in the water!









And this is what you do when you get out of the water and have tons of hair! I love how this pic came out with all the water droplets like a mist over Alfie.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Your guys' babies are gogeous as always, its so nice to see them having fun. 

We don't have any water that dogs are allowed in around here, so Im not sure how mine would do LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Your guys' babies are gogeous as always, its so nice to see them having fun.
> 
> We don't have any water that dogs are allowed in around here, so Im not sure how mine would do LOL


_Thank you, Frostfire.

Awwww...that's kind of sad! Most of them love the water. Billy is one of the exceptions and I am sure that is because he doesn't feel confident in it. When it warms up for swimming, I am going to get him a life jacket and bring him out with me._


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I just have permagrin watching these guys! The whole time I was looking at them, I just kept thinking how great it is to see dogs in showcoat being dogs and having a blast! Then of course I got down to the comments and saw that most everyone else was thinking the same thing. I don't know, there's just something about the combination of a gorgeous groom, plus the atleticism of them running, leaping, climbing, playing, retrieving, and swimming. Then add to that being able to see their personalities come through in their play and problem solving, all at the same time... I love that...seeing the whole package. Beauty, athleticism, personality, intelligence; it all shows in this series of pictures. Thanks so much for sharing!

And I seriously laughed out loud at Chantel's underwater pictures. Crack. . . me. . . up!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Kicking up some serious dust!










So much to see; places to go










Dianne checking images.....Look at the mud on Taffy's bracelets and I think Chantel may have fainted from exhaustion. Alfie looks concerned.










Grace 











_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace in her new clip. She is starting agility soon so I wanted her to be able to move with ease. She is so graceful and fast. Yeah, her coat looks funny being all wet in these pics, makes her coat darker looking. I just love this girl to death!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Deb taking the guys for a walk up the hill. And, YES, it was this steep. The dogs had a great time running up and down it! I cannot believe how many miles they must have traveled and Deb and I only walked 2 miles...lol.




















OK... for all of you out there who watch older TV programs. I had to laugh when I saw this pic I took of Deb... she looks like Maude from the show Golden Girls.....LOL...LOL.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your spoos! They are all so gorgeous and sweet looking. I think Taffy is my favorite apricot ever, at least until I get my own :lol:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! You must have an amazing camera, I can't believe the shots you get! They're gorgeous! :O!! The dogs look great! Everyone's as beautiful as always!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

omgomg, LOVE the pics! I've had such fun looking through them all, and no doubt I'll look through them all again once I've posted this!!! AWESOME


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank-you, thank-you, thank-you. Gorgeous photos and gorgeous dogs. A great way to start my day.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> I just have permagrin watching these guys! The whole time I was looking at them, I just kept thinking how great it is to see dogs in showcoat being dogs and having a blast! Then of course I got down to the comments and saw that most everyone else was thinking the same thing. I don't know, there's just something about the combination of a gorgeous groom, plus the atleticism of them running, leaping, climbing, playing, retrieving, and swimming. Then add to that being able to see their personalities come through in their play and problem solving, all at the same time... I love that...seeing the whole package. Beauty, athleticism, personality, intelligence; it all shows in this series of pictures. Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> And I seriously laughed out loud at Chantel's underwater pictures. Crack. . . me. . . up!


Ditto! Can't have enough pictures of them!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

absolutely love your photos! what a nice park - you had it to yourselves! Bennington is not too far from me - about an hour - maybe someday I can meet you there. Are you close to Bennington? Is the dog park there?
pam


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pamela said:


> absolutely love your photos! what a nice park - you had it to yourselves! Bennington is not too far from me - about an hour - maybe someday I can meet you there. Are you close to Bennington? Is the dog park there?
> pam


Cool! Would love to meet you and you dogs! We are only 30 minutes from Bennington. And it is not a "dog park", just a public area and you can have your dogs off leash if they are good at voice command. Normally, that spot is not high traffic to most times would have it to ourselves.

We definitely need to make a time to meet!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Cool! Would love to meet you and you dogs! We are only 30 minutes from Bennington. And it is not a "dog park", just a public area and you can have your dogs off leash if they are good at voice command. Normally, that spot is not high traffic to most times would have it to ourselves.
> 
> We definitely need to make a time to meet!!!


Would love to do that sometime - I am actually looking for a rental for say a weekend in that area with my friend and her Chinese Crested (whom Teddy loves) DOG (emphasis on the O to make it sound spanish, which she is lol) and if we do we will definitely plan to meet you! Sounds like so much fun - your dogs are great and I love your pictures!!!
pam


----------

